# Can't manage to set my memory frequency to 3600mhz



## leonvrd (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey everyone, so I've recently upgraded my PC, and I bought a Ryzen 5 5600X, with an Asus Strix B550-F and 2x8gb of G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz, model F4-3600C17D-16GTZKW. I've already updated my BIOS and everything's working, but I can't find a way to set my memory to a higher frequency than 3200mhz. I've selected the predefined profile in the BIOS which sets the frequency to 3600mhz, and also the timings and voltage. But when I apply those settings and the PC reboots, it doesn't work and I get to the BIOS recovery screen. Can someone help me with this? I don't understand enough of timings and voltages to set them myself, so I'd rather not do it.


----------



## Blue4130 (Dec 16, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Hey everyone, so I've recently upgraded my PC, and I bought a Ryzen 5 5600X, with an Asus Strix B550-F and 2x8gb of G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz, model F4-3600C17D-16GTZKW. I've already updated my BIOS and everything's working, but I can't find a way to set my memory to a higher frequency than 3200mhz. I've selected the predefined profile in the BIOS which sets the frequency to 3600mhz, and also the timings and voltage. But when I apply those settings and the PC reboots, it doesn't work and I get to the BIOS recovery screen. Can someone help me with this? I don't understand enough of timings and voltages to set them myself, so I'd rather not do it.


I and many others are having the same problem. New ryzen won't go past 3200.just need to wait for bios updates.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 16, 2020)

1) AMD spec is 3200 MHz anything more is not guaranteed 
2) try setting memory controller and ram voltages manually


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> 1) AMD spec is 3200 MHz anything more is not guaranteed
> 2) try setting memory controller and ram voltages manually


Definitely not true and even less so with 5xxx Zen2 “sweet spot” is 3600. Zen3 “sweet spot” is now 4000. But as stated above apparently 5xxx needs some more BIOS refinement. I have a 5600X ordered and hopefully can use my current 3600 Oc’d to 3800 on my 3700X


----------



## xrobwx71 (Dec 16, 2020)

Do you have the latest BIOS update?
do you have XMP enabled?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 16, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Definitely not true and even less so with 5xxx Zen2 “sweet spot” is 3600. Zen3 “sweet spot” is now 4000. But as stated above apparently 5xxx needs some more BIOS refinement. I have a 5600X ordered and hopefully can use my current 3600 Oc’d to 3800 on my 3700X



No, you're wrong. Finneous is actually correct, the spec is 3200mhz. The sweet spot is NOT 4000mhz, stop with this sillyness. And the sweet spot is still 3600mhz, which refers to the point of diminishing returns. At 3600mhz it will auto set the fabric to match and it is all for intents and purposes the maximum speed with the least resistance. One could clock higher sure but it's 98% of the time not worth it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> No, you're wrong. Finneous is actually correct, the spec is 3200mhz. The sweet spot is NOT 4000mhz, stop with this sillyness. And the sweet spot is still 3600mhz, which refers to the point of diminishing returns. At 3600mhz it will auto set the fabric to match and it is all for intents and purposes the maximum speed with the least resistance. One could clock higher sure but it's 98% of the time not worth it.


You just made my point 3600 matches the IF for Zen2.  Zen3 IF will do 2000 so 4000. I’ve currently got my IF at 1900 and I assure there are gains...that I can easily show. Zen+ 3200 was your “guaranteed“ I get “spec” but all current boards officially support up to 4200, now of course theres very little purpose for that, so far


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 16, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> You just made my point 3600 matches the IF for Zen2.  Zen3 IF will do 2000 so 4000. I’ve currently got my IF at 1900 and I assure there are gains...that I can easily show. Zen+ 3200 was your “guaranteed“ I get “spec” but all current boards officially support up to 4200, now of course theres very little purpose for that, so far



There's like 5 guys that can do 2000 IF w/o whea errors. Stop spreading misinfo.


----------



## Blue4130 (Dec 16, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Do you have the latest BIOS update?
> do you have XMP enabled?


In my case, I have the latest bios, and lpx 3600. As soon as I try XMP I can't boot and need to clear cmos. Best I can do is manually tune a 3200 profile. I am personally not too bothered. I mainly game on my machine and the fps difference it too slight to care about.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 16, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> There's like 5 guys that can do 2000 IF w/o whea errors. Stop spreading misinfo.


 I'm strictly speaking of Zen 3 and that is purely a "yet" as per AMD's own response


> "We are working on additional optimizations for 1900-2000MHz fabric clocks in our next AGESA release. AMD cannot guarantee any samples, including your own, will be able to hit these speeds. Although some current Ryzen 5000 samples are able to achieve a 1900+ fabric speed we feel confident even more users will be able to obtain these speeds with the forthcoming optimizations. If you recall on the 3000 series many, but not all, users were able to achieve a fabric speed of 1900. We believe this will be a similar situation with 5000 series processors and 2000MHz."


My current 3700X at 1900 on my 3600 RAMs stock timings at 3800


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 17, 2020)

Blue4130 said:


> In my case, I have the latest bios, and lpx 3600. As soon as I try XMP I can't boot and need to clear cmos. Best I can do is manually tune a 3200 profile. I am personally not too bothered. I mainly game on my machine and the fps difference it too slight to care about.



Oh you Corsair ram? That stuff is sketchy. You will unfortunately have to manually set those and find setting that works. If you search you will find countless examples of corsair ram not working as advertised on Ryzen.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Oh you Corsair ram? That stuff is sketchy. You will unfortunately have to manually set those and find setting that works. If you search you will find countless examples of corsair ram not working as advertised on Ryzen.


My Corsair are fine This was the 3rd set I went through. HyperX, Tridents and finally these being the slowest timings but those are stock timings and I had them at 3600 CL16-19-19-40 but they’re still faster now. Thats just the XMP profile I’ve not made any attempts at manual timings I was at 3600 they’re the same ICs as the Tridents that in hindsight I could have kept. Believe me they were my last choice but can run really tight at CL16 3600 and zero issues at 3800 on stock timings. I couldn’t find a 3600 CL16 bench but it  was definitely slower. Only manual setting is 36 to 38 and I had to manually set my IF clock or it would start using dividers.
Edit: can’t disagree tho Corsair are VERY hit and miss especially the LPXs


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Definitely not true and even less so with 5xxx Zen2 “sweet spot” is 3600. Zen3 “sweet spot” is now 4000. But as stated above apparently 5xxx needs some more BIOS refinement. I have a 5600X ordered and hopefully can use my current 3600 Oc’d to 3800 on my 3700X


Definitely not true?

LOL why don't you have a look here



			https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-5600x
		


And tell the class what the System Memory Specification is.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Definitely not true and even less so with 5xxx Zen2 “sweet spot” is 3600. Zen3 “sweet spot” is now 4000. But as stated above apparently 5xxx needs some more BIOS refinement. I have a 5600X ordered and hopefully can use my current 3600 Oc’d to 3800 on my 3700X


I guess that's why AMD shows benches with 3200, right?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> I guess that's why AMD shows benches with 3200, right?


Sure I get that it’s their “safe zone” but even that is above JDECSpec so we’re already above “spec” but 3600 is 1:1 goal your after on Zen2. Zen+ 3200 was definitely the “ceiling“ that could be achieved. Ive even quoted AMDs response in achieving 1900+ Fclocks on Zen3 There will of course always be the “silicon lottery“ and even AMD acknowledge that.  Ryzen RAM compatibility has always been it weak point but it has become less and less an issue with BIOS/AGESA updates and will continue to be improved. 
Unfortunately the OP has chosen one of “hit or miss kits”  the LPXs my Vengeance Pro have proven to be quite surprising in how performance be it tight timings or easy OC. We can agree again it’s “silicon lottery” but we can’t lump all Corsair being problematic but we can say that the LPX kits have generally proved to be the most problematic I believe the Lost Swede made a thread with some evidence that there ARE LPX kits that were fine 








						PSA: Corsair LPX and AMD
					

I learnt something the other day from someone I know at Corsairs that's involved in their memory products. Apparently some LPX kits are suitable for AMD use, but Corsair doesn't really mark them specifically as such on the packaging. There is some information on their website, but the key thing...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






FinneousPJ said:


> Definitely not true?
> 
> LOL why don't you have a look here
> 
> ...


Why don’t you read read the footnotes on the test rig setups that were used for comparison 


			https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/zen-core-3


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Why don’t you read read the footnotes on the test rig setups that were used for comparison
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/zen-core-3


Because that's not a spec. You said I was wrong about the spec. Now are you gonna show where I'm wrong or admit I was in fact right?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Because that's not a spec. You said I was wrong about the spec. Now are you gonna show where I'm wrong or admit I was in fact right?


There’s “spec” and theres “spec” 3200 is as I said “safe” but already well above JEDEC so we’re already well past spec. Technically anything past 2133 is ”out of spec” so ”middle ground” 3200 is “safe” and guaranteed to “just work“ but again AMD themselves used 3600 in ALL their comparison tests against their own products because? It’s the optimal speed to achieve maximum performance from Zen2...AMD themselves as I quoted they intend 1900+ Fclock with Zen 3 please tell me how that could be achieved with 3200? but of course anything above that comes with  no guarantees and at you own risk just like every time you open Ryzen Master. But here’s my boards RAM support list for both Zen2 and Zen 3 and you can pick probably any of the 5xx boards and find similar lists


AMD Ryzen™ 5000 series processors:
Support for DDR4 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules
3rd Generation AMD Ryzen™ processors:
Support for DDR4 4400(O.C.) / 4300(O.C.) / 4266(O.C.) / 4133(O.C.) / 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory module
So while you’re “right” about 3200 so everything above that gets labeled (OC) as it’s alway been but we can’t deny that technically anything above 2133 is “OC” and AMD supports higher USES higher in their very own comparison tests which is as I originally stated 3600 being the “sweet spot“ that AMD use themselves for there own best scenario results not one single test setup they used even used 3200 for even a “baseline“ to meet your “spec” definition(probably should have really)
3200 should technically have an asterisk followed by “not JEDEC spec” as well


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> So while you’re “right” about 3200 so everything above that gets labeled (OC)


I think you're one of those people where this is the best your ego can do. So "thank you" - although I am in fact right not "right" 

As a side note JEDEC spec is quite irrelevant when talking about AMD spec.

Now that this is cleared up, my 5600X is running 3600 no problem. Based on all the reviews I've seen it shouldn't be a problem for you either if you buy it, HOWEVER nobody is entitled to 3600 MHz. AMD is specifying Up to 3200 MHz and anything more is OC as you say.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2020)

Also, XMP is Intel standard. Loosen the timings and see if you get it to post. Otherwise boot with 3200, use Typhoon  and DRAM calculator to get safe timings for 3600.

Edit.
It's Zen3 so you'll have to go with manual settings.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 17, 2020)

When the XMP doesn't work you simply manually tune your timings.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I think you're one of those people where this is the best your ego can do. So "thank you" - although I am in fact right not "right"
> 
> As a side note JEDEC spec is quite irrelevant when talking about AMD spec.
> 
> Now that this is cleared up, my 5600X is running 3600 no problem. Based on all the reviews I've seen it shouldn't be a problem for you either if you buy it, HOWEVER nobody is entitled to 3600 MHz. AMD is specifying Up to 3200 MHz and anything more is OC as you say.


So we’re both in agreement 3600 is the way to go and are ignoring the “spec” You’ve pushed so hard? You just wanted be pedantic about a number we both know is just the “insurance number” and nothing more. Intels number is even lower for their flagships(2933) But we can’t ignore JEDEC because ANY RAM above is now using an OC profile to achieve it XMP/DOCP so once we pass JEDEC it really comes down to “limit” rather than the “minimum“ which both Intel and AMDs need XMP/DOCP(out of spec) to achieve their minimum spec. So yes anything beyond is at your own risk and not guaranteed BUT you buy 3600 RAM because it is sold to achieve that speed. getting it is the whole MoBo/CPU/Silicon lottery risk factor but you also wouldn’t even buy 3200 and be “satisfied“ it ran 2133 fine. 

I’m glad your 5600X is running 3600 well I’m really hoping I can get 3800 I have now. I’m not chasing records but my “Silicon Lottery” has paid off so far but I’m too old and lazy to chase a few MHz anymore. Intel certainly made me lazy because AMD is still classic “hands on” style of old.

 The OP has sadly the fussiest RAM for Ryzen unfortunately


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> So we’re both in agreement 3600 is the way to go and are ignoring the “spec” You’ve pushed so hard? You just wanted be pedantic about a number we both know is just the “insurance number” and nothing more. Intels number is even lower for their flagships(2933) But we can’t ignore JEDEC because ANY RAM above is now using an OC profile to achieve it XMP/DOCP so once we pass JEDEC it really comes down to “limit” rather than the “minimum“ which both Intel and AMDs need XMP/DOCP(out of spec) to achieve their minimum spec. So yes anything beyond is at your own risk and not guaranteed BUT you buy 3600 RAM because it is sold to achieve that speed. getting it is the whole MoBo/CPU/Silicon lottery risk factor but you also wouldn’t even buy 3200 and be “satisfied“ it ran 2133 fine.
> 
> I’m glad your 5600X is running 3600 well I’m really hoping I can get 3800 I have now. I’m not chasing records but my “Silicon Lottery” has paid off so far but I’m too old and lazy to chase a few MHz anymore. Intel certainly made me lazy because AMD is still classic “hands on” style of old.
> 
> The OP has sadly the fussiest RAM for Ryzen unfortunately


There are two sides to this, the RAM and the memory controller. Yes, if you buy 3600 MHz RAM, of course the RAM should be able to run it. *My point is never does AMD guarantee you will be able to run it (on the IMC).*

So in that case you might run the RAM 3600 but the IMC would have to drop to 900 MHz!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> There are two sides to this, the RAM and the memory controller. Yes, if you buy 3600 MHz RAM, of course the RAM should be able to run it. *My point is never does AMD guarantee you will be able to run it (on the IMC).*


Can’t disagree I went through 3 different sets that despite my best efforts 3300 was the best I could get until by accident I set an IF divider and 3600 was fine the IMC was the real issue so RMA, CPU#2 zero issues and now being just bored of tweaking every setting to see losses and gains I went for the 3800/1900 limit and with 2 low effort manual settings . stock timings I’ve basically hit all my limits possible. Hoping the 5600X will be equally simple with the added performance Zen3 will bring BUT I will be fine if 3600 is my limit.

The OPs RAM I had the similar set but CL16 reach 3600 but now saying that apparently Ryzen has a thing about odd numbers(something with the gear down feature if I recall)theses are CL17 my suggestion to the OP is load the XMP profile then go into the manual timings(I have 2 places to do that but it will definitely be under the AMD Overclocking section we all have) set the CAS to 18 the rest of the XMP timing/voltages should be fine and fingers crossed it’s just the odd number CAS stopping it posting


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Hey everyone, so I've recently upgraded my PC, and I bought a Ryzen 5 5600X, with an Asus Strix B550-F and 2x8gb of G.Skill TridentZ 3600mhz, model F4-3600C17D-16GTZKW.


Ryzen are a bit funny with uneven latency, try C18 and slightly looser timings.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Ryzen are a bit funny with uneven latency, try C18 and slightly looser timings.


Yeah should have spotted the CL7 sooner as I said load the XMP profile and just manually set the CAS to 18  rest of the timings look fine and will get proper voltage etc.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah should have spotted the CL7 sooner as I said load the XMP profile and just manually set the CAS to 18  rest of the timings look fine and will get proper voltage etc.


Yeah, my sticks are CL17. Didn't know about the uneven latency problem. Just tried with 18-18-18-18-38 and 3600mhz but it didn't manage to post. Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Yeah, my sticks are CL17. Didn't know about the uneven latency problem. Just tried with 18-18-18-18-38 and 3600mhz but it didn't manage to post. Is there anything else I could try?


DRAM Voltage? If 1.35V try 1.4V


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Ryzen are a bit funny with uneven latency, try C18 and slightly looser timings.


I'm not sure what do you mean with "looser timings", but I just tried with 18-20-20-20-40 and didn't manage post. Anything else I could try?



Zach_01 said:


> DRAM Voltage? If 1.35V try 1.4V


It was 1.35V. Tried with 1.4V right now but no success


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> I'm not sure what do you mean with "looser timings", but I just tried with 18-20-20-20-40 and didn't manage post. Anything else I could try?
> 
> 
> It was 1.35V. Tried with 1.4V right now but no success


Well I’m suggesting loading the XMP profile then editing the timings manually but you’ll still get the proper voltages set. It was how I was doing my timings at 3600 load the profile 18-22-22-42 1.38V then changing it to 16-19-19-40 manually but. 18-20-20-40 wasn’t a bad effort.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Also, XMP is Intel standard. Loosen the timings and see if you get it to post. Otherwise boot with 3200, use Typhoon  and DRAM calculator to get safe timings for 3600.


I've never messed with these OC softwares. How do I use them?



INSTG8R said:


> Well I’m suggesting loading the XMP profile then editing the timings manually but you’ll still get the proper voltages set. It was how I was doing my timings at 3600 load the profile 18-22-22-42 1.38V then changing it to 16-19-19-40 manually but. 18-20-20-40 wasn’t a bad effort.


Yes, that's what I did. I loaded the profile which set it to 3600 17-18-18-38 1.35V, then I changed it to 18-20-20-40 and didn't change the voltage. But didn't work. Right now I tried 18-22-22-42 1.38V and no success too. What would you try next?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> I've never messed with these OC softwares. How do I use them?
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I did. I loaded the profile which set it to 3600 17-18-18-38 1.35V, then I changed it to 18-20-20-40 and didn't change the voltage. But didn't work. Right now I tried 18-22-22-42 1.38V and no success too. What would you try next?


Did you manually set SOC voltage?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> I've never messed with these OC softwares. How do I use them?


You can use https://zentimings.protonrom.com/ and post the readout here and we can help you setting this up. DRAM Calculator currently doesn't support Zen3 so some settings would be wrong.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Did you manually set SOC voltage?


There's a setting called VDDCR SOC Voltage, I think that's what you're referring to. it's in "Auto"


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> There's a setting called VDDCR SOC Voltage, I think that's what you're referring to. it's in "Auto"


Yes that, try 1.2 V


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> I've never messed with these OC softwares. How do I use them?
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what I did. I loaded the profile which set it to 3600 17-18-18-38 1.35V, then I changed it to 18-20-20-40 and didn't change the voltage. But didn't work. Right now I tried 18-22-22-42 1.38V and no success too. What would you try next?


Well you’re definitely going on the right direction  Looser timings and more voltage those are.my stock timings which for 3600 are pretty loose so good try for sure. 
It may actually be helpful for you to download Taiphon and post the results so we can all see what “under the hood” of those sticks 


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Yes that, try 1.2 V


Tried with that, no post. I'm booting with 3200mhz so I can run these softwares to post the results here.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 17, 2020)

Well where do I start. Is the RAM on the QVL for that board at that speed? I have a measly MSI X570 Pro and I have 2 16 and 2 8 all running at 3600 MHZ. The key is to allow Ryzen Master to tune your memory or use the excellent Memory timing software that's available for Ryzen, set that in Windows, do a stress test and enter those values in the BIOS so you don't have to have Ryzen Master start with Windows to apply it.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Well you’re definitely going on the right direction  Looser timings and more voltage those are.my stock timings which for 3600 are pretty loose so good try for sure.
> It may actually be helpful for you to download Taiphon and post the results so we can all see what “under the hood” of those sticks
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


Here it's the results from Thaiphoon







Chomiq said:


> You can use https://zentimings.protonrom.com/ and post the readout here and we can help you setting this up. DRAM Calculator currently doesn't support Zen3 so some settings would be wrong.


And here are the results from Zentimings


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Tried with that, no post. I'm booting with 3200mhz so I can run these softwares to post the results here.





leonvrd said:


> Here it's the results from Thaiphoon
> View attachment 179885
> 
> 
> ...


Does your board have the selection in the BIOS where you can pick the RAM speed without using XMP? I know some boards do have that.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Well thats even more puzzlng that says you got Samsung B-Die, the literal best of the best...those suckers should run any timing or voltage you throw at it and ask for more...I’m beginning to think this is a BIOS issue with Zen3 those sticks are amazing and besides maybe jacking them up to 1.4 V and maybe CL16 for kicks( they’ll probably do CL14...) that is some very nice RAM that you’ve got but it’s acting like budget stuff...


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well where do I start. Is the RAM on the QVL for that board at that speed? I have a measly MSI X570 Pro and I have 2 16 and 2 8 all running at 3600 MHZ. The key is to allow Ryzen Master to tune your memory or use the excellent Memory timing software that's available for Ryzen, set that in Windows, do a stress test and enter those values in the BIOS so you don't have to have Ryzen Master start with Windows to apply it.


Yes, it is.



But I just opened Ryzen Master and don't know where to start



kapone32 said:


> Does your board have the selection in the BIOS where you can pick the RAM speed without using XMP? I know some boards do have that.


Yes, it does. Should I try that without changing anything else?


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Well thats even more puzzlng that says you got Samsung B-Die, the literal best of the best...those suckers should run any timing or voltage you throw at it and ask for more...





leonvrd said:


> Yes, it is.
> View attachment 179887
> But I just opened Ryzen Master and don't know where to start
> 
> ...


Yes try to do that and see if it boots.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Yes, it is.
> View attachment 179887
> But I just opened Ryzen Master and don't know where to start
> 
> ...


Well instead of using XMP set those timings manually I’d still avoid 17, 18 to be safe and give it say 1.39V


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Well thats even more puzzlng that says you got Samsung B-Die, the literal best of the best...those suckers should run any timing or voltage you throw at it and ask for more...I’m beginning to think this is a BIOS issue with Zen3 those sticks are amazing and besides maybe jacking them up to 1.4 V and maybe CL16 for kicks( they’ll probably do CL14...) that is some very nice RAM that you’ve got but it’s acting like budget stuff...


Yeah, I chose them specifically because they're B-Dies, I did some research before buying it. I'm already running the latest BIOS version of my motherboard. Is it safe to try setting 1.4V and CL16? Also, what values do I use for the other timings? Like 36 and 38?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah man those suckers are begging for 1.4V and CL14 well I’d stay loose until we can get them to post properly then y can actually tweak sI the stock timings are fine for now


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Well instead of using XMP set those timings manually I’d still avoid 17, 18 to be safe and give it say 1.39V


Ok, will try that first.



INSTG8R said:


> Yeah man those suckers are begging for 1.4V and CL14 well I’d stay loose until we can get them to post properly then y can actually tweak sI the stock timings are fine for now


Just setted to 3600mhz manually, DRAM voltage to 1.39V, and timings at 18-18-18-38. Didn't work, sadly


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Ok, will try that first.
> 
> 
> Just setted to 3600mhz manually, DRAM voltage to 1.39V, and timings at 18-18-18-38. Didn't work, sadly


This is absolutely crazy... I’d kill for those things and so would many others. Your board should be loving them...I switched from ASUS to Gigabyte so I can poke through the BIOS to maybe find something we‘re missing...Honestly looking around the web your “stuck at 3200” is showing up elsewhere so you may have to settle on 3200 and wait for another BIOS update tho checking your boards support page it seems ASUS is on a “final” BIOS while my GB board is still running betas  last dumb question and should‘t matter but you‘re using the recommended slots?

BUT Finneous is running fine at 3600 but he’s also on a Gigabyte board like me...I’m. Genuinely stumped


----------



## freeagent (Dec 17, 2020)

I've got the B550-F too, and it hits 3600 no problem too. My first day with this ram I was able to take it to 4000 C16 with no trouble too. IF was out of sync so I didn't run it for long.. Maybe there is a compatibility issue?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> This is absolutely crazy... I’d kill for those things and so would many others. Your board should be loving them...I switched from ASUS to Gigabyte so I can poke through the BIOS to maybe find something we‘re missing...Honestly looking around the web your “stuck at 3200” is showing up elsewhere so you may have to settle on 3200 and wait for another BIOS update tho checking your boards support page it seems ASUS is on a “final” BIOS while my GB board is still running betas  last dumb question and should‘t matter but you‘re using the recommended slots?
> 
> BUT Finneous is running fine at 3600 but he’s also on a Gigabyte board like me...I’m. Genuinely stumped


Oh, my System specs are out of sync. The Gigabyte board is my old system, now I'm on Asus X570 TUF & 5600X.

EDIT: Updated.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> This is absolutely crazy... I’d kill for those things and so would many others. Your board should be loving them...I switched from ASUS to Gigabyte so I can poke through the BIOS to maybe find something we‘re missing...Honestly looking around the web your “stuck at 3200” is showing up elsewhere so you may have to settle on 3200 and wait for another BIOS update tho checking your boards support page it seems ASUS is on a “final” BIOS while my GB board is still running betas  last dumb question and should‘t matter but you‘re using the recommended slots?
> 
> BUT Finneous is running fine at 3600 but he’s also on a Gigabyte board like me...I’m. Genuinely stumped


Ok, so your dumb question actually revealed my dumbness. They were not on the recommended slots. I just switched slots, enabled XMP and changed the timings to CL18, and it booted just fine. Right now I have this config:



Since we're here, what could I change to tune it even more?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Oh, my System specs are out of sync. The Gigabyte board is my old system, now I'm on Asus X570 TUF & 5600X.
> 
> EDIT: Updated.


Well maybe you can poke the BIOS and find something we’re missing? Does it have Memory Training ? I don’t have that its just pass/fail failover for me  I mean he’s got freaking B-die that could prolly do 3800 CL16 without even sweating...



leonvrd said:


> Ok, so your dumb question actually revealed my dumbness. They were not on the recommended slots. I just switched slots, enabled XMP and changed the timings to CL18, and it booted just fine. Right now I have this config:
> View attachment 179895
> Since we're here, what could I change to tune it even more?


Tweak away I say go 3800 16-16-16-35 1.39V and let those suckers fly I’m being conservative.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 17, 2020)

XMP on, Boot.
Doesn't work?
wait for bios updates.

my 5800x wasn't able to run stable (on the same board) and the 1408 bios fixed every issue for me.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> I think you're one of those people where this is the best your ego can do. So "thank you" - although I am in fact right not "right"
> 
> As a side note JEDEC spec is quite irrelevant when talking about AMD spec.
> 
> Now that this is cleared up, my 5600X is running 3600 no problem. Based on all the reviews I've seen it shouldn't be a problem for you either if you buy it, HOWEVER nobody is entitled to 3600 MHz. AMD is specifying Up to 3200 MHz and anything more is OC as you say.


How did you solve? I can't run 4 banks of 32gb ram for a total of 128gb at 3600mhz on asus crossfire hero viii with ryzen 3950 x cpu ... what settings in bios are used? in docp I have sporadic random reboots I have the impression that it is very hard to make 4 banks of ram work like my hyper xa 3600mhz even if certified by asus in the vendor listi specifically these https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX436C18FB3K4_128 .pdf


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Well maybe you can poke the BIOS and find something we’re missing? Does it have Memory Training ? I don’t have that its just pass/fail failover for me  I mean he’s got freaking B-die that could prolly do 3800 CL16 without even sweating...
> 
> 
> Tweak away I say go 3800 16-16-16-35 1.39V and let those suckers fly I’m being conservative.






I think they're asking for more


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179896
> I think they're asking for more


Excellent keep the timings and try 3900? See how far Zen3 with B-Die can go?


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Excellent keep the timings and try 3900? See how far Zen3 with B-Die can go?


Will try right now


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179896
> I think they're asking for more


Looks like fclk is out of sync. 


Karmal said:


> How did you solve? I can't run 4 banks of 32gb ram for a total of 128gb at 3600mhz on asus crossfire hero viii with ryzen 3950 x cpu ... what settings in bios are used? in docp I have sporadic random reboots I have the impression that it is very hard to make 4 banks of ram work like my hyper xa 3600mhz even if certified by asus in the vendor listi specifically these https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX436C18FB3K4_128 .pdf


Probably you need to push more voltage to SOC and DRAM.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Will try right now


i mean even slightly loosened I’d bet they’d do 4000 and you’ve reached the top and not left but enjoy


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Excellent keep the timings and try 3900? See how far Zen3 with B-Die can go?


There's no 3900 option, only 3866 and 3933. Which one do I select?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Looks like fclk is out of sync.


Good catch I had to start setting manually past 1800


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Looks like fclk is out of sync.
> 
> Probably you need to push more voltage to SOC and DRAM.


Which value should I use in FCLK?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> There's no 3900 option, only 3866 and 3933. Which one do I select?


Well 3933 is high as it goes see if you can but as was pointed out you may have to manually set your Fclock to match 1966


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Well 3933 is high as it goes see if you can but as was pointed out you may have to manually set your Fclock to match


The FCLK is supposed to be half the frequency?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> The FCLK is supposed to be half the frequency?


Correct


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Correct





Should I do a memory stress test?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179899
> Should I do a memory stress test?


Yeah that would be all you have left you have hit the ceiling so see if it can hold it.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Looks like fclk is out of sync.
> 
> Probably you need to push more voltage to SOC and DRAM.


dram are at 1350 soc is this


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah that would be all you have left you have hit the ceiling so see if it can hold it.


I'm stressing them right now in AIDA64. Is there any other tool that I should run too?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Also when you’re happy with your stability download this and run the Cache/Memory benchmark to see some synthetic numbers to compare  
https://www.aida64.com/downloads My Zen2 at it’s limits with loose timings, I want a preview of whats possible






leonvrd said:


> I'm stressing them right now in AIDA64. Is there any other tool that I should run too?


Funny see next post


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 17, 2020)

Karmal said:


> dram are at 1350 soc is this


SOC is safe at 1.2 V. DRAM is a bit harder to say (as there is no dedicated DRAM cooling and usually no temp probe), but up to 1.45 V should be safe. I would try if those voltage fix your stability - then you can work down from there to see what is the lowest stable voltage.


leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179899
> Should I do a memory stress test?


wow those are some nice numbers


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Also when you’re happy with your stability download this and run the Cache/Memory benchmark to see some synthetic numbers to compare
> https://www.aida64.com/downloads My Zen2 at it’s limits with loose timings, I want a preview of whats possible
> View attachment 179902
> 
> ...





For some reason your results look better than mine


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179899
> Should I do a memory stress test?


That’s very nice! But there's more for improvement...

Suggestion:

tRAS: 32
tRC: 48
tRRDS: 6
tRRDL: 8
tFAW: 24
tRFC: 350

Also, what you see as “GDM: Enabled” is Gear Down Mode. This when enabled it makes the uneven numbers to the next (higher) even. So whatever timings are at 1, 3, 5, 7...etc makes them 2, 4, 6, 8...etc. You will probably need more voltage for disabling it. Note that B-dies can take a lot of voltage if cooling is sufficient. 1.45~1.5V is really nothing for them. I would go straight to 1.45V and make timing improvements.

I hope you have XMP/DOCP disabled, otherwise it will conflict with manual settings.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179906
> For some reason your results look better than mine


Yeah surprised  by the latency because I was getting  higher at 3600 CL16 71or so? Vs 3800 CL18 being faster that said you may have room to tighten your timings but current ones are quite impressive. You’d have to check other B-Die results to get some references of where to make any possible gains. But Congratulation! You went from nothing to the pinnacle because I asked a stupid question 



Zach_01 said:


> That’s very nice! But there's more for improvement...
> 
> Suggestion:
> 
> ...


Yeah I refuse to go down the subtimings rabbit hole but good explanation of GDM and the “odd number” deal.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> View attachment 179906
> For some reason your results look better than mine


I hope you have XMP/DOCP disabled, otherwise it will conflict with manual settings.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 17, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> SOC is safe at 1.2 V. DRAM is a bit harder to say (as there is no dedicated DRAM cooling and usually no temp probe), but up to 1.45 V should be safe. I would try if those voltage fix your stability - then you can work down from there to see what is the lowest stable voltage.


with this soc the pc has restarted 3 times in sequence by itself after three minutes from switching on


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I hope you have XMP/DOCP disabled, otherwise it will conflict with manual settings.


I haven’t had that issue I have done the opposite Set XMP then manually override with my own timings


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> I haven’t had that issue I have done the opposite Set XMP then manually override with my own timings


I was getting very bad memory latency when I had XMP enabled and doing manual speed/timings


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I was getting very bad memory latency when I had XMP enabled and doing manual speed/timings


Had to find my 3600 CL16 manual timings bench but granted I’m only ever adjusting the primary timings
Edit: Actually that wasn’t a bad run normally it’s 70-71ns 
y


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 17, 2020)

With zen 2 and a decent b die kit you should be around 64ns or lower with zen 3 you should be closer to 50ns.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 17, 2020)

these are mine if they were stable but i can't get stability with the ryzen 3950x


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> With zen 2 and a decent b die kit you should be around 64ns or lower with zen 3 you should be closer to 50ns.


I’d think so too but that’s tweaking sub-timings to eek out every last drop.



Karmal said:


> these are mine if they were stable but i can't get stability with the ryzen 3950x


That’s 3600/1800 anything past that is OC territory like mine. Your‘e at the 1:1 goal


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> Ok, so your dumb question actually revealed my dumbness. They were not on the recommended slots. I just switched slots, enabled XMP and changed the timings to CL18, and it booted just fine. Right now I have this config:
> View attachment 179895
> Since we're here, what could I change to tune it even more?



You could some but those dimms are cas 17 which is a waste cuz ram doesn't like to run on ODD CAS numbers.



Karmal said:


> How did you solve? I can't run 4 banks of 32gb ram for a total of 128gb at 3600mhz on asus crossfire hero viii with ryzen 3950 x cpu ... what settings in bios are used? in docp I have sporadic random reboots I have the impression that it is very hard to make 4 banks of ram work like my hyper xa 3600mhz even if certified by asus in the vendor listi specifically these https://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX436C18FB3K4_128 .pdf



Solve it by lowering your expectations to something remotely realistic? 4x32gb is not possible at 3600mhz. And be realistic man, the spec is 2667mhz for that density.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> That’s very nice! But there's more for improvement...
> 
> Suggestion:
> 
> ...


DOCP is enabled right now, but I'll disable it then, and will try to disable GDM too.
As for the subtimings, is it more risky to mess with them?


----------



## Karmal (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> I’d think so too but that’s tweaking sub-timings to eek out every last drop.
> 
> 
> That’s 3600/1800 anything past that is OC territory like mine. Your‘e at the 1:1 goal


So you say it won't work .. do I have to turn it down to 3200mhz?



thesmokingman said:


> You could some but those dimms are cas 17 which is a waste cuz ram doesn't like to run on ODD CAS numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Solve it by lowering your expectations to something remotely realistic? 4x32gb is not possible at 3600mhz. And be realistic man, the spec is 2667mhz for that density.


So you say it won't work .. do I have to turn it down to 3200mhz? or use only two modules at 3600mhz? before i had 4 modules of 16gb for a total of 64gb at 3000mgz and everything was stable .. but now i need 128 for video editing ... there is no hope


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 17, 2020)

Karmal said:


> So you say it won't work .. do I have to turn it down to 3200mhz?
> 
> 
> So you say it won't work .. do I have to turn it down to 3200mhz? or use only two modules at 3600mhz? before i had 4 modules of 16gb for a total of 64gb at 3000mgz and everything was stable .. but now i need 128 for video editing ... there is no hope



Lower the speed/timings till you find the point it works. If you get 3200mhz, jump for joy cuz that's still very good for that density.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 17, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Lower the speed/timings till you find the point it works. If you get 3200mhz, jump for joy cuz that's still very good for that density.


So do you recommend leaving at 3200 and docp without touching the tensions the rest by default? I don't understand why they write this in the vendor list when it can't work


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 17, 2020)

Karmal said:


> So do you recommend leaving at 3200 and docp without touching the tensions the rest by default? I don't understand why they write this in the vendor list when it can't work



You really should have done some basic research on high density ram setups. The QVL list doesn't mean jack really other than it was simply tested for booting. When you raise the densities up on ram, then multiply that to the max, you the user needs to be aware of the incredibly increased load on the IMC. In other words the QVL list does not take into account how you will be using said ram, at all. Too many assumptions...

And the actual spec for 4x16gb/32gb is 2667mhz. That is a long ways away from your expectations.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> DOCP is enabled right now, but I'll disable it then, and will try to disable GDM too.
> As for the subtimings, is it more risky to mess with them?


What do you mean by risky?
Make the system unstable? Yes they could
Do any harm on memory or anything else? Absolutely no

The only thing that can do damage is excessive voltage and like some of us said B-die chips can take a lot, 1.5+V for daily usage, with proper cooling. And since your sticks have temp sensor you are ok! Keep it under 45C. You can see the temp (of dimms) on HWiNFO64 sensors mode.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> What do you mean by risky?
> Make the system unstable? Yes they could
> Do any harm on memory or anything else? Absolutely no
> 
> The only thing that can do damage is excessive voltage and like some of us said B-die chips can take a lot, 1.5+V for daily usage, with proper cooling. And since your sticks have temp sensor you are ok! Keep it under 45C. You can see the temp (of dimms) on HWiNFO64 sensors mode.


Oh, I see. I don't know a thing about these numbers so I was a little bit scared.
I've followed your suggestions, now that's how it is configured:


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2020)

I was going to ask you to run AIDA64 again but then I saw Cmd2T: 2T. That’s a hit in memory performance.
This can happen in some boards when you change GDM to disabled. You must enable GDM again, put Cmd on 1T manually and then disable GDM. And then run AIDA64 memory benchmark.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 17, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I was going to ask you to run AIDA64 again but then I saw Cmd2T: 2T. That’s a hit in memory performance.
> This can happen in some boards when you change GDM to disabled. You must enable GDM again, put Cmd on 1T manually and then disable GDM. And then run AIDA64 memory benchmark.


I couldn't boot after doing that. When it was loading Windows I got a blue screen. I went back to the BIOS and enabled the GDM again. Is it bad if I leave it enabled?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> I couldn't boot after doing that. When it was loading Windows I got a blue screen. I went back to the BIOS and enabled the GDM again. Is it bad if I leave it enabled?


Nope the difference is irrelevant unless your genuinely making a maximum effort to get absolutely bleeding edge timings. You’ve conquered the peak, it’s stable just enjoy the accomplishment and get to using it.Don’t poke the bear messing with sub timings. Just to end up making it unstable.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 18, 2020)

leonvrd said:


> I couldn't boot after doing that. When it was loading Windows I got a blue screen. I went back to the BIOS and enabled the GDM again. Is it bad if I leave it enabled?


As I said, has an impact on uneven timings. Make them even (1 step higher). Probably need more DRAM voltage to achieve current timings with GDM disabled.
So, whats the AIDA64 memory benchmark score now?


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll say when I was messing with my 3600x and the sticks I've got, I didn't need any utils to tweak and run it.
Did it all old school with OC'ed CPU and RAM.

Of course the NB had to be dropped by half of the RAM speed achieved.
This was just a run for RAM speed validation and will have to try it properly later with other tests to see how it really does and how high it can go with actual stability.
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X @ 4224.02 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


I've noticed with AM4, as many have been saying the BIOS you have in the board is a big deal since it just seems either a certain BIOS version/revision will let it clock the sticks up or make it fall on it's proverbial face.
I've also noted as mentioned certain makes just seem to have better luck than others getting a handle on what makes it work well. For example the MSI x570 MEG ACE I was using likes to clock these sticks with this chip, my ASRock x 470 Tachi Ultimate however does not with the same chip and sticks used in it.

I've also seen a ton of problems between Corsair RAM and AM4 more times than I can begin to imagine, yet people still keep buying and trying it with AM4.
Can anyone explain?
I can't.

I'll have to take an honest guess here - Seems to me at least 75-80% of all AM4 RAM related issues I've seen here involved Corsair RAM in some way.

I can sum it up as It's been said (Correctly) there is no guarantee what you'll get when you tweak and try it, that's just reality and no one here or anywhere else can change that.
Good luck guys - I'm hoping one day to give it another shot and do some testing with it soon.


----------



## leonvrd (Dec 18, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> As I said, has an impact on uneven timings. Make them even (1 step higher). Probably need more DRAM voltage to achieve current timings with GDM disabled.
> So, whats the AIDA64 memory benchmark score now?


Oh, I had understood that it would adjust itself when I disabled it.
I ran the benchmark, and the read and write speeds were a bit higher, but the latency was worse. After that I tried to play something and it was very unstable, the game wouldn't run properly and the sound was very "dirty". Then I rolled back to the 3800mhz config and everything seems to work properly, but now I'm a bit skeptical about messing with those timings again. I mean, I just wanted to use my RAM in the settings that they're supposed to work, and I could make it even further than that, so I guess it's great the way it is right now, as I use my PC mainly for gaming and I don't want to push too far overclocking the hell out of it.



INSTG8R said:


> Nope the difference is irrelevant unless your genuinely making a maximum effort to get absolutely bleeding edge timings. You’ve conquered the peak, it’s stable just enjoy the accomplishment and get to using it.Don’t poke the bear messing with sub timings. Just to end up making it unstable.


Yeah, I'll do that. And thanks very much for your stupid question and all your help.
And thanks too to everyone else who helped me.


----------



## Blue4130 (Dec 19, 2020)

I've been 


leonvrd said:


> Oh, I had understood that it would adjust itself when I disabled it.
> I ran the benchmark, and the read and write speeds were a bit higher, but the latency was worse. After that I tried to play something and it was very unstable, the game wouldn't run properly and the sound was very "dirty". Then I rolled back to the 3800mhz config and everything seems to work properly, but now I'm a bit skeptical about messing with those timings again. I mean, I just wanted to use my RAM in the settings that they're supposed to work, and I could make it even further than that, so I guess it's great the way it is right now, as I use my PC mainly for gaming and I don't want to push too far overclocking the hell out of it.
> 
> 
> ...


I've been following this ordeal and now that you have reached the peak, are you noticing differences in game? I just watched a hardware Canucks video about ram speed and timings on the new zen chips. It was less than impressive to say the least in regards to hyper speed and low timing ram.


----------



## jmpo96 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi there,
I just bought a Motherboard ATX MSI MEG B550 Unify-X and a Processador AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core 3.7.
There are only 2 ram slots with 64GB total max.
It's hard to find 2 x32gb 3200MHz slots that are compability checked on the website https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-B550-UNIFY-X , and even harder when i look for 3600MHz.
After all the posts bellow i still can't understand if there is 3200MHz frequency limitation from amd as shown in website or if i can run 3600MHz on this processor, or even 4000MHz (as some guys here said it's the sweet spot'').
Thank you all.

PS: 
-I still need a good gpu, what do you recomend for this kind of build to play and work on drawing (civil engineering) ? Even with the current marketplace situation.
-I'm also looking for i desktop case that looks like a bag or a box. Something kinda square, that i can take with me to work and home easily, with an hand grip and good resistence. Any sugestions?


----------

